

Flight MH370: Passengers' Mobile Phones Ring But Not Answered - piyushpr134
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/missing-malaysia-airlines-flight-mh370-passengers-mobile-phones-ring-not-answered-1439560
The plane turned around? http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nydailynews.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;world&#x2F;oil-slicks-malaysia-airlines-plane-crash-site-terrorism-article-1.1715004 …<p>but the transponder data does not show that!<p>And now phones on that plane are ringing! Mystery deepens ?
======
bdfh42
Of course it depends upon the systems in play in the countries involved but...

If a phone was last on record as "roaming" in a different country one would
expect a delay in establishing it's current status and that the home network
provider would play a ring tone while it attempted a connection. It is
unlikely that there is anything more to read into this.

